# unmarried single mother?



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

does anyone know what happens if an unmarried single woman with a child wants to move here live and work?? is it allowed??


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Shouldn't have any issues. I know a few single parents who've moved here. They haven't had any problems.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Hold on, it's not quite so simple as that.

She would need a notarized document from the father of the child giving her full rights to bring the child into the UAE as this is an UAE requirement for the visa sponsorship. 

But and this is a serious but, if the UAE authorities get wind that the child was born out of wedlock they may very well reject the applications for the visa. I've heard stories of when they did, and also of other single mothers who still managed to get the sponsorship. It probably comes down to how important the mother's job is and the company's wasta and whoever is stamping the forms the day the visa application is being reviewed.

Still, as we know nothing about her particular circumstances or what job offer she has, if any, I also hope she's carefully researching the expenses of raising children in the UAE, the cost of schooling and working the long hours that's the norm out here while still raising a child. 



Chocoholic said:


> Shouldn't have any issues. I know a few single parents who've moved here. They haven't had any problems.


----------



## maminadocha (Jun 28, 2012)

I know a women who divorced it as not a problem for her to bring her son to Dubai.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sounds like it depends case by case. But I have a couple of friends, never married, with children and they never had any issues at all. But like anything here, depends 'who' is doing it and what sort of mood they're in on the day.


----------

